# Is anyone have problems with invalid/inconclusive/error work units?



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2010)

I was getting a lot of these on one machine and I assumed it was due to an unstable oc.  But after running IBT on max for 2 hours I'm pretty sure that the rig is stable.  However the last 6 wu's I returned were all marked pending and then a little later that was changed to inconclusive.  Ultimately I think they will be designated 'error'.

It seems that some other people on WCG have had similar problems but there doesn't appear to be a massive outcry.  I don't feel like dealing with the CA's over there just yet and wanted to first see if anyone here was seeing this issue with their wu's.  If so, please give a little background.

thank you.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure it happens. HFCC from time to time give me an inconclusive error but it always turn out OK. Human Proteome Folding give me an error once a week on my 4 GHz i7. That project is know to hate OC'ed CPUs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

I had 1 error (Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, two others erred on the same one) on the 11th, zero invalid, zero inconclusive.

I don't have statistics for my server because they aren't being reported to my account.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I need some help with this.  I'm still getting a lot of errors.  I put the clocks down to 3900mhz and bumped the nb volts 5 ticks.  I can run IBT again, but it seems pointless since it already tested out on that (see OP).

I don't get it.  IBT is much more intense than any WCG app that I've seen so how can it pass that and give errors?

Any ideas?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

You just have to get it stable with the voltages within everything. Ocing if flipping hard when it comes to crunching!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems that increasing the NB voltage solved the problem.  Again, I think it is completely bizarre that IBT runs perfectly well but at least a third of the WU's were choking.  It shouldn't be a memory issue since everything was at stock except for CPU multi at 20, cpu voltage at 1.44 and ram voltage at 1.65 (instead of 1.6).  For some reason, increasing NB volts to 1.66 solved the problem.  Anyone have any theories on that?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2010)

Your just doing intense math problems that the CPU/Memory will never see on any other apps. So it has to be perfect other wise it's going to fail on some of them.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not getting any Error or Invalid results but I've got 4 Inconclusive results. Two for HFCC, one each for the new Computing for Clean Water and FightAIDS@Home. They are scattered across three different rigs and just a couple of days old. At this point I'm not worried but I'll keep an eye on my results.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2010)

I've also had a few since i "fixed" the problem.  Although I should probably give most of the credit to the charm I bought from the old voodoo lady.

I've looked at the other identical work units given to other people and most of the time they are posting error/inconclusive as well.

I'm not sure about this, but I think initially results are inconclusive but get changed later once there are other WU's to compare them too.  If no one else had a problem then I think they get changed to "error" status.  I should probably research this . . . some day.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 26, 2010)

Of all the inconclusive WU's I have produced and thats more then 50 I never had one that turned to be an error. As I wrote in post #3 stay away from Human Proteome Folding if they give you problems. I got tired of seeing these errors so I deselected that project and OC'ed harder. When winter comes I will fire up my 4 CPU server and that handles them fine.


----------

